# Trawler:Santa Amalia?



## Arundel (Jul 3, 2009)

Can anyone help? I am hoping to build a model of a trawler, Santa Amalia, but need certain details in particular, ie Port of registration, owner/company, colour scheme (photo is black and white, which doesn't help that much). 

Does anyone know this ship?


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Arundel said:


> Can anyone help? I am hoping to build a model of a trawler, Santa Amalia, but need certain details in particular, ie Port of registration, owner/company, colour scheme (photo is black and white, which doesn't help that much).
> 
> Does anyone know this ship?


Hi there

I know the spanish trawler <<SANTA AMALIA>> builded in ASTANO shipyards (El Ferrol, Spain) in 1952...
Dedicated to cod fishery.

is this ship that you are looking for?


Name: SANTA AMALIA
Owner: Pebsa (SPAIN)
Port of regyster: La Coruña 2319
GRT: 1000
DWT: 1300
LOA: 63,75
B: 10,65
DEPTH: 5,90
MAIN ENGINE: Motor B & W
HP: 1200
SPEED: 13
BUNKERS: Gas-oil
CAPACITY IN TONS: 395,00
CLASIFICATION: LL. R

LAUNCHED: 5 september 1952
TRIALS: 7 APRIL 1953
DELIVERY: 7 APRIL 1953

PRICE: 76.208,33 Euros


----------



## Arundel (Jul 3, 2009)

*Thanks FILIPVS.*

Thanks FILIPVS. 
The search has been a long, (and interupted ) one, but has been very interesting. Hull light Grey. Funnel Yellow/pale Orange. PEBSA imo 5311739. 

There were many fake leads too - one said that it is presently sailing under a Panama Flag at 102 knots (nudos)! ((fastest trawler ever!) 

Your answer, and the PEBSA buques site has solved the mysteries. 
Gracias (Thumb) 



FILIPVS said:


> Hi there
> 
> I know the spanish trawler <<SANTA AMALIA>> builded in ASTANO shipyards (El Ferrol, Spain) in 1952...
> Dedicated to cod fishery.
> ...


----------

